# Signature Request



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

I recently joined the paid side of MMAF. Really happy to be among the paid guys and looking forward to a long time here.

I was wondering if anybody could help me with a sig.

My graphic skills are pretty poor and any attempt myself has looked shite!

Could I ask one of you very nice gentlemen  to give us a hand?

I'm a big fan of Dan Hardy - so would really like something with him in it and my name obviously. If not, then just a generic UFC sig would be cool.

Look forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It would help if you use the template so we can narrow what you want down better. But this is your first sig request, so fack it. :thumb02:

Welcome to the paid side, I'll come up with something.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man!

What do you mean by "the template" by the way, never heard of that before?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> What do you mean by "the template" by the way, never heard of that before?


I meant this:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

ahhhh, ok, my bad - will take note for next time.

Thanks again


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll see about getting something in for you as well.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

SWEET!

Thanks man - that's awesome!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Restoring forum


----------

